# Where is our nuts?



## Michael Ray (Sep 23, 2011)

I havent seen imnuts post in sometime. Also whats up with IRC? Its dead on my side.


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

I would assume it is because it has been Christmas as of late, and New Years is coming up soon.

If he hasn't been working on the charge, I don't blame him. I haven't been working on my schoolwork.








If he has been working on the charge (especially the ICS port), he probably doesn't have anything to post or test yet.

Either way, I wouldn't be worried. He is not required to give us an update every other day.


----------



## Michael Ray (Sep 23, 2011)

electron said:


> I would assume it is because it has been Christmas as of late, and New Years is coming up soon.
> 
> If he hasn't been working on the charge, I don't blame him. I haven't been working on my schoolwork.
> 
> ...


Not worried at all . I figured he would stop by and at least tell us of any good toys he got from santa. lol

Now you really should get going on that schoolwork.


----------

